# for you guys with home made smoker generators.......



## killnsmoke (Feb 17, 2011)

how high off the bottom do you mount it???  i would assume you would want the smoke entering below the meat.....but i don't really know.  SO, thats why i'm asking your opinions......


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 18, 2011)

My personal opinion would be to spend $30 and get an Amaze N Smoker - it is much more versitile than anything your can build yourself. The biggest issue with home made smoke generators is pumping too much smoke or creosote into your food.

Also with the AMNS you dont have to drill any holes or mount anything

Just my .02


----------



## chefrob (Feb 18, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> My personal opinion would be to spend $30 and get an Amaze N Smoker - it is much more versitile than anything your can build yourself. The biggest issue with home made smoke generators is pumping too much smoke or creosote into your food.
> 
> Also with the AMNS you dont have to drill any holes or mount anything
> 
> Just my .02


i agree with gary, i have 2 and i used both for some bacon yesterday.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 18, 2011)

I am guessing you're making a SD Copy

Input needs to be low, but I would not put it below the heat source.  Creosote from your smoke generator can gum up your burner or heating element.

Todd


----------



## arnie (Feb 18, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I am guessing you're making a SD Copy
> 
> Input needs to be low, but I would not put it below the heat source.  Creosote from your smoke generator can gum up your burner or heating element.
> 
> Todd


WOW! From the man who sells them.

He’d rather see you turn out good Q than make a buck off of you.

Now that’s businessman with great customer ethics


----------



## alelover (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm impressed Todd. I may have to buy something from you.


----------



## killnsmoke (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for the replies.....i really like not having to drill holes but what about heat loss every time you open the doors to check on the amns??  Also, do you have to use their dust for it to work properly???  seems like a hassle, but i know all you guys love them.  Just looking at all my options.  My smoke generator plan is something more like the sausage maker's, I'm not going to make one like a smoke daddy because i have read sooo many bad reviews for it.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 18, 2011)

killnsmoke said:


> thanks for the replies.....i really like not having to drill holes but what about heat loss every time you open the doors to check on the amns??  Also, do you have to use their dust for it to work properly???  seems like a hassle, but i know all you guys love them.  Just looking at all my options.  My smoke generator plan is something more like the sausage maker's, I'm not going to make one like a smoke daddy because i have read sooo many bad reviews for it.


Just a quick FWIW.  It is not a hassle in any way, shape or form to use the amazen. In fact it makes smoking an even more pleasurable endeavor.

I don't check on mine by opening the door. I can see if it's working at the vent.

5 pounds of dust is cheap and I don't think many who order a few 5 pounders don't get some sort of freebie from Todd.

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Feb 18, 2011)

I use the dust I collect from my miter saw. Works great. I am limited to the types of wood I can use. Oak, hickory and pecan are plentiful around here. Some others like cherry and alder and plum are not. I will be buying some from Todd in the future.


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 18, 2011)

A maze N smoker can't go wrong there.. love mine and going to order another one..


----------



## porked (Feb 18, 2011)

I didn't buy a 2nd one for nothing, got both sizes for different things. You can't go wrong.


----------

